# RYC July 4th weekend



## linkage

Anybody going? AAARRTYY:


Joe and I should be there Friday morning - sunday. pending nothing breaks that cant be fixed out there. :bigeyes:


----------



## backwoodsboy70

I wish i could go


----------



## jrpro130

I'll be there as usual! Sat/Sun


----------



## lilbigtonka

you know my answer


----------



## linkage

keith you need to pry that wallet open, gas prices have dropped!!!

Brandon if you need help parking the trailer let me know!! lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

Hahaha I drive a trailer better then you can drive a lifted truck lol


----------



## backwoodsboy70

yea i know lol, ilove bein cheap thats why i got nice toys :bigok: maybe ill go jus gotta see if gf can get off i needa get a spare axle to bring !


----------



## lilbigtonka

Keith you ain't commin...I'm callin ya out so make me look stupid lol


----------



## linkage

I remember getting a lifted truck and a toyhauler somewhere you were scared to pull in with a utility trailer


----------



## linkage

lilbigtonka said:


> Keith you ain't commin...I'm callin ya out so make me look stupid lol


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



backwoodsboy70 said:


> yea i know lol, ilove bein cheap thats why i got nice toys :bigok: maybe ill go jus gotta see if gf can get off i needa get a spare axle to bring !


But nice toys dont matter if you to cheap to use the gas to go places to use them hahaha


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahahaha your funny i will park my trailer against your trailer door keep your azz locked up in thurrrrr lol....and i will park there this time but we just trying to figure out a way to stay the night since we aint got high class campers like some ppl or else just drive 15min home again lol....and i def got dibs against the fence between denny tree and the fence lol


----------



## JPs300

I'm a maybe for this trip. Not sure what's going to happen between now and then on my bike situation, and I'm headed to the wifey's family reunion in Tennessee the following week.


----------



## linkage

so it is being said they built something new out there since memorial weekend :thinking:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Like????


----------



## linkage

if you find out let us know, I just noticed people on trucksgonewild were talking about it.


----------



## primetime1267

Maybe a few BIG stripper poles!!!!!


----------



## linkage

im guessing something to do with a swimming hole, since everybody was bragging about devils garden swimming hole. :117835:


----------



## lilbigtonka

well i wont be in it as some of these hillbillys around hurr be pissin in it lol hopefully they got some dye that make a circle around you if you do hahahaha


----------



## lilbigtonka

wow it is almost just a week away did realize it i ned to get the new trailer going i guess.....wanna get 2 new tires for it and build me some removable sides still


----------



## linkage

yeah 1 week for this then 6 for the real ****!!!!! OKEECHOBEE!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

i aint doing okeechobee way to many ppl and way to small of place but each to their own....yeah it is a party but i like to party with normal ppl not no inbreds....lol


----------



## linkage

ryc was more crowded memorial than the last mudfest, and its even less crowded at the august mudfest than feb. More hillbillies at ryc than chobee, chobee is where the big **** comes out!! And the mud dont get any better. Minus the huge camping section at RYC and chobee has bigger mud riding!!


----------



## jrpro130

I love okeechobee I'm going if I have off


----------



## lilbigtonka

well yall have fun in august.....i been it aint what some make it out to be and i know yall have been too but it aint my kinda place i guess.....


----------



## jrpro130

not for everyone that place, i used to work in chobee so those are my boys!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

ill be at chobee!. its closer and alot of my buddies wanna come with me:rockn:


----------



## pitbullmike007

def wanna go, jus gotta c on funds,, if cant make it, if all this rain keeps up, gb and 82 shud be decent riding,,


----------



## lilbigtonka

shoot still a desert around hurr i know ryc will be pumpin most likely


----------



## speedman

lilbigtonka said:


> shoot still a desert around hurr i know ryc will be pumpin most likely


 
ryc will pump but i have land by ryc and my granpa lives by there also he says its been raining like a mother so lets see.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i live 15min from there it is bone ace dry here


----------



## jrpro130

how was it compared to last ryc?


----------



## linkage

Its been raining at my house just about everyday Im about 30 mins away. My family has property few miles up the road from ryc and they been getting rain just about everyday to. But two big things if you have lived in fl for awhile you know that it can and will pour in your back yard and be bone dry in the front yard, and not to mention it has been so dry it will take ALOT of rain to make it sloppy. They pump water so atleast we can count on that, just want enough rain to keep the dust down!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

thats a big 10-4 on keepin the dust down.....woohoo commin up fast we need some good pics this time whos ready to get stuck...


----------



## jrpro130

Me me me!!! I'm ready to get stuck!


----------



## linkage

:woot:


----------



## Brute_Brian

Uh oh....Primetime wont have his Grizz back together by the 4th - anyone got a spare bike for him and his evel knievel wife to ride? 

Maybe I should give him the Brute and ill just sink my Jeep again.......


----------



## lilbigtonka

I don't have the spare bike running tie rods still broken lol haven't even messed with it been lazy


----------



## JPs300

I ain't gonna make it. We're headed out of town on vacation the following weekend, thus this Saturday we'll be celebrating my daughters 1st birthday with a little party & cook-out at home. - There will be more RYC events, only one 1st b-day party.


----------



## lilbigtonka

totally understandable jp hopefully we will get some good pics and what not for ya, and i just purchased my ticket online so im ready for some good friday and saturday riding....


----------



## jrpro130

You guys gonna stay or go sunday? I work fri so I'm going sat/sun, prob be there at lunchtime or earlier sat and sun leave around 5


----------



## lilbigtonka

i will be on the water sunday and monday so, i can do friday around lunch and all saturday


----------



## jrpro130

Ok got it.


----------



## linkage

camping from friday late morning until sunday afternoon then Monday on the water :rockn:

Brandon where you guys going out on the water at, boca?


----------



## lilbigtonka

no we will be over at the lakes, gonna try and get some good wakeboarding in since it is mid summer and havent even been yet.....we prolly going out on boca in a few weeks though.....until then im down get in the brown.....lets get these machines stuck even though thats hard at ryc unless you are in the truck pits lol


----------



## jrpro130

your going to lake boca? by me?


----------



## lilbigtonka

no lake placid is a town with a bunch of lakes, and boca grande not raton....we dont do nothing south of ft myers lol...you start to get robbed once you get south of there lol jk


----------



## jrpro130

haha yea I know lake placid well, used to work over there, but didnt know about boca. Here there is a lake boca all the water people go to


----------



## lilbigtonka

o gotcha now i understand how you kinda got confused lol.....i would have too


----------



## linkage

couple more days :bigeyes:


----------



## linkage

They made a BIG A$$ swimming hole!!! its on there facebook.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I seen that 3 ft deep and bring floaties bet I know where the hefty girls will be at cooling off....lol


----------



## linkage

yeah better have some good circulation in it, gonna get pretty funky really quick lol


----------



## primetime1267

Okay, I'll be bringing back out the grizzly this weekend. I'm gonna slap it back together real quick & dirty like. Hopefully this weekend my wife will stay away from the trees. Ohh wait, she'll be riding on the back this time, LOL...


----------



## Brute_Brian

Sweet - my Brute is just awaiting the new plastics - worst case ill slap the Hunter Green plastic back on. RIDE ON.


----------



## lilbigtonka

woohoo 2 days and we gonna be doin it patriotic style lol


----------



## speedman

whos ready? ill be heading up friday around 5-6 cant wait!!


----------



## primetime1267

The grizzly is almost done.. it will be ready to go. See ya guys on Saturday.


----------



## lilbigtonka

man that means i better take it easy tomm...just gonna ride around and check everything out then we will tear into it saturday......will just be me and whit tomm then smallz will be with us saturday


----------



## primetime1267

Ohh Hell yeah. I'm going balls to wall saturday.. I'm rebuilding the motor with a stroker big bore kit when we get back anyhow.. so this will be the last ride as a small 660 grizz... All you stock motor brutes will have something to fear as the grizz rips thru the woods.. LOL


----------



## speedman

where do you guys get fire wood at? i know in the morning theres a guy at ryc but im going at night.


----------



## linkage

If it rains this weekend like it has here last two days it is gonna be REALLLLL nasty


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha scared of the grizzly only grizzly im scared of is in alaska as far as the ones in florida i think of them as a cute lil teddy bear lol nothing fierce with them down south hahahaha


----------



## jrpro130

can't wait! at work now, just have to get through the next 21hrs and 40 mins


----------



## lilbigtonka

well headed out for the day gonna run by get some grub then hit ryc


----------



## speedman

i got 2 more hours then im on the way up there!!


----------



## jrpro130

let us know how the conditions are


----------



## primetime1267

Yeahhhhh. Come on fella's, fill us in with some details darn it !!!! How is that swimming hole?


----------



## primetime1267

Update........ Just got word that it is flooded out there.. yeeeaaa haaaah!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmike007

niceee, wish cudve went,,


----------



## jrpro130

i got plenty of pics to upload! I'l try to do some of it tonight at work


----------



## lilbigtonka

ryc july4th weekend-2011 :: VIDEO0047.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


ryc july4th weekend-2011 :: VIDEO0049.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


----------



## JPs300

^ Nice! - My buddy was out there on his xmr, said he seen a big lifted 'gade and some brutes. I figured it was you guys.


----------



## Brute_Brian

Swweeeet! Pics AND vid! you da man Brandon.
Who else was rolling vid? DION?


----------



## speedman

what happen to the grizzly dion?


----------



## lilbigtonka

it is a grizz and was upset cause it couldnt hang with the big boyz.... something kept getting wet and shutting it off as soon as it got out of the water it would crank like it didnt even need time to dry just as long as it wasnt submerged weird .....but he did good considering he was riding on a broke right rear all day pretty much he liked doing circles in the water lol......


----------



## mudslinger4

Nice pictures, 1st video that ditch gets good if you go around the corner an under the brige then it gets bad that were all the funs at..


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah we were just cruising then my bike was actually acting up in water so i just went in there to make sure everything was ok i knew i had a quick exit if needed lol come to find out i just had to regrease my plugs lol


----------

